# Veto Pro Pack



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I went and got me one. The small OT looked to be the best for what I need. I have a cheap version about the same size and didn't think I needed/wanted more room. The damn thing is heavy enough empty.

OK. Question. What the heck are those four round velcro dots for???? :001_huh:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, I went and got me one. The small OT looked to be the best for what I need. I have a cheap version about the same size and didn't think I needed/wanted more room. The damn thing is heavy enough empty.
> 
> OK. Question. What the heck are those four round velcro dots for???? :001_huh:


What is a pro-pack :blink:


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products?q=Ve...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCgQzAMwAg


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that's one fancy bag


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a similar type at Lowe's for about $40.00. It also has mystery Velcro on the lower front and back.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK. Question. What the heck are those four round velcro dots for???? :001_huh:


Ha, they're to hold the shoulder strap up top at the handle. Look at the topside of the shoulder strap, it's covered in a velcro like material. 

I use it sometimes, but on mine, the XL, it doesn't do that great at keeping it up there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Ha, they're to hold the shoulder strap up top at the handle. Look at the topside of the shoulder strap, it's covered in a velcro like material.
> 
> I use it sometimes, but on mine, the XL, it doesn't do that great at keeping it up there.


Ahhhh. I see. 

I was questioning even using the shoulder strap, but wanted to try it for a while. That may help. 

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BTW, don't forget to post a pic in the Tool Bag thread :thumbsup:.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I was thinking of that when I do the changeover. Maybe I'll do the;_ before,_ _lay out everything on the floor, after,_ shots .


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the closed top XXL Framer. It's too short for even a pair of 10'' channels. At least, it is when you want to zipper it up.

Next time I buy a Veto, I'll go with an open top. I prefer those overall, but theft _has_ been an issue on my current job.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the XL and my channels fit in it with the zipper closed? It also fits my hacksaw:thumbup:

I'll tack some pics and post them


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

eddy current said:


> I have the XL and my channels fit in it with the zipper closed? It also fits my hacksaw:thumbup:
> 
> I'll tack some pics and post them


That's because the XL is taller than the XXL Framer by about 3 inches.

I have to lay them down in the large compartment. Though, I can fit my cordless sawzall in there too.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

eddy current said:


> I have the XL and my channels fit in it with the zipper closed? It also fits my hacksaw:thumbup:
> 
> I'll tack some pics and post them



How do you like the XL? I have been eyeing it up, always had an open top bag, but have had a few tools end up missing, figure a zipper will help control the walking tools. 
Just more worried I will weigh it down to be 100 lbs, lol.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I love mine and have no intention on replacing it anytime soon. I've gone though A LOT of bags. Good thing about the zippers is that they have lock holes in them so you can fit small luggage sized locks though them, which is what I use. Nothing is "secure", but it keeps people from borrowing things and not putting them back when you're not around.

Get one you'll be happy.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohh yeah and it can get heavy if you load it down, but so can anything else.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, it gets heavy, all bags do.
Best bag I've ever owned. 5yr warranty, even on the zippers. Well worth the $$


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Yeah, it gets heavy, all bags do.
> Best bag I've ever owned. 5yr warranty, even on the zippers. Well worth the $$


Hey can you lock the zippers with a padlock?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I attempted the changeover and was not happy. The new bag has about the same footprint as my old one, but things just don't go back in like I had hoped. One good thing is it was lighter than I imagined, so off to the store tomorrow to exchange for the OT-XL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, I attempted the changeover and was not happy. The new bag has about the same footprint as my old one, but things just don't go back in like I had hoped. One good thing is it was lighter than I imagined, so off to the store tomorrow to exchange for the OT-XL. :thumbsup:


Pete, I was not able to find them in stores in my area. What stores stock them. I bought the XL and the large. The large one disappeared and found its way into my sons truck.

Charlie


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We have a chain of local Ace Hardware lumber yards/stores around here. Family owned and they have about seven stores. They are thriving in the face of Home Depot and Lowes right in the neighborhood. 
They carry all the good brands too and are a full line Carhartt dealer.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

jammerx37 said:


> Hey can you lock the zippers with a padlock?


Yes, with small luggage style padlocks


----------



## abo (Jan 29, 2010)

Was thinking of purchasing the OT-LC model, but all my drivers have the 8" shafts. Can anyone tell me if they fit in the OT-LC without sticking up too far? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

abo said:


> Was thinking of purchasing the OT-LC model, but all my drivers have the 8" shafts. Can anyone tell me if they fit in the OT-LC without sticking up too far? Thanks in advance.


The dimensions are here on their site.

If you subtract the 5 or 6 inches from the handle, you'll still have a bit more than 1 foot to work with so you should be fine.

Plus, it's open top, you don't need to worry about zipping it up.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone have the OT-LC? I have been looking at them as well but there isnt anywhere close that carries them and I hate to spend that much on something I can't check out. 
What do you like/dislike, are the pockets set up well?


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the Veto OT-LC. I like it, it's a solid tool bag.

The fact is that out of all the pockets they claim it has, many of them just don't work too well, especially in conjunction with the other pockets that are too close. But there is plenty of open space room which you'll end up sticking many of your tools in.

There are 4 zipper pockets which are absolutely *USELESS*. They are drawn so tight that barely anything will fit in them. And if you do put something small into them like 1/8" drill bit or screw gun tip you will not be able to get your fingers in to get the stuff out.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I managed to find one on a used website here in my town for 80 buck canadian. It is in great shape. Now did you find it hard to store your screwdrivers in it?
I found this bag was a little hard to keep all my hand tools organized?
Maybe it is me, But the pockets to put your screwdrivers in seem a little shallow.
How would you store your 8 inch robbie and flat blade??


----------

